# Soon-to-be New Moms in Cartagena



## iseeshesaid (Mar 21, 2011)

I've just moved to Cartagena and I'm 24 weeks pregnant reggers:. Lukily my husband and his family are from this area but it really would be great to find other pregnant ladies to chat with. I'm wondering if there are any community groups or just a few friends who get together to talk about their experiences and the anticipation of their new babies. 

I'm a first time mommy and while I am quite excited about my soon to arrive bundle of joy it would sure be nice to get some support :cheer2: of some other mommies. Thanks!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

iseeshesaid said:


> I've just moved to Cartagena and I'm 24 weeks pregnant reggers:. Lukily my husband and his family are from this area but it really would be great to find other pregnant ladies to chat with. I'm wondering if there are any community groups or just a few friends who get together to talk about their experiences and the anticipation of their new babies.
> 
> I'm a first time mommy and while I am quite excited about my soon to arrive bundle of joy it would sure be nice to get some support :cheer2: of some other mommies. Thanks!


Sorry... im not pregnant (althouth if I was I could sell my story to the news of the world and make a fortune!) but what´s your Spanish like? The reason I ask is because your midwife in the Spanish NHS might be a good person to talk to... a friend of mine had a baby and met a few mums to be through a group the midwife aranged. Also, private english GP´s offering midwifery may be able to point you in the right direction.

Good luck with the baby! I hope everything is perfect for you!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

iseeshesaid said:


> I've just moved to Cartagena and I'm 24 weeks pregnant reggers:. Lukily my husband and his family are from this area but it really would be great to find other pregnant ladies to chat with. I'm wondering if there are any community groups or just a few friends who get together to talk about their experiences and the anticipation of their new babies.
> 
> I'm a first time mommy and while I am quite excited about my soon to arrive bundle of joy it would sure be nice to get some support :cheer2: of some other mommies. Thanks!


Have a look on the mums in spain website, there are usually quite a few new mums/mums to be on there, and you might find someone in your area.

It has been six years since I had my baby so it's been a while, but you are welcome to ask anything...

And if you are arranging the birth through the national health service here, they usually have ante-natal classes which your midwife (matrona) will tell you about.


----------



## lauracc30 (Jul 21, 2011)

*me too!!*



iseeshesaid said:


> I've just moved to Cartagena and I'm 24 weeks pregnant reggers:. Lukily my husband and his family are from this area but it really would be great to find other pregnant ladies to chat with. I'm wondering if there are any community groups or just a few friends who get together to talk about their experiences and the anticipation of their new babies.
> 
> I'm a first time mommy and while I am quite excited about my soon to arrive bundle of joy it would sure be nice to get some support :cheer2: of some other mommies. Thanks!


Hi there, just found I'm pregnant too (although it early days) I live in La Manga and am also looking for other mums/mums to be to meet up with its my first too!!


----------

